# Unemployment Numbers??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://news.msn.com/us/unemployment-rat ... last-month

Again this article's title makes people think unemployment is dropping and elected officials will use it how they can to make them look good. But in the article it states:



> The national unemployment rate fell to 6.7 percent, the lowest in more than five years. *But the decline occurred mostly because more people stopped looking for work.* The government only counts people as unemployed if they are actively searching for jobs.


Re-read the bold!!!

So the numbers are not correct!!!

Remember all of this when you listen to speeches and people campaigning. Remember all of this in the fall when it comes time to vote.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nahhhhhh- the average voter is too stupid to remember anything beyond a couple of days... and too gullible to read between the lines.


----------

